# How many of you grew up in this era?



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

I did,

How about you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?




yes I grew up normal,,,and survived,,


----------



## impuretrash (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?




Ok boomer


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 3, 2019)

there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
we played stick-ball in the street and built tree houses


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> we played stick-ball in the street and built tree houses



Flashlight tag.... I was just thinking about that the other day on Halloween..no kids in the streets.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 3, 2019)

Physician: American Children ‘Immersed in a Culture of Disrespect’



But nooooo .  SJW/ or Cultural war is such a   gawd dam conspiracy.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 3, 2019)

I can still remember my strict cuneiform teacher who would rap our knuckles with a chariot whip if we ruined a perfectly good tablet.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



Not sure how you think you got that and missed the 60-70s as well.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Damn 1997???


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 3, 2019)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 287858
> 
> Physician: American Children ‘Immersed in a Culture of Disrespect’
> 
> ...


Perhaps all our children are doing is paying attention to american adults and mimicking their behavior.  Look at your "leaders"; business, economic, political.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...




Missed the 60s and 70s?

60s I was in Middle and  High School.

70s I was touring the world, courtesy of Uncle Sam


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Damn 1997???
> 
> 
> View attachment 287859


Don't think you're immune:

News and Events  – College students’ heavy Internet use shares symptoms of addiction


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Oh, you were in that illegal unconstitutional bogus war?  You must have missed that not everyone was going along with your power structure.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Funny thread....considering the behavior modeling the current occupant of the WH is doing.




Politics in the Lounge?

tsk tsk


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Funny thread....considering the behavior modeling the current occupant of the WH is doing.



Is that all you think about?


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Damn 1997???
> 
> 
> View attachment 287859


Field trip circa 1977...........


----------



## night_son (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



Roger that. And we . . .

Took hunter safety classes at age 11.
Played Army men* outside*.
Couldn't stand to sit in front of the Atari for long.
Rode our bikes tens of miles without our parents being aware.
Were given access to firearms and plinked around the back forty with them from about age 9.
Actually asked girls out to the movies or dancing or whatever . . . in person.
Had the balls to ask girls to slow skate with us down at the roller rink.
Knew how to use a road atlas to find with precision wherever we wanted to go.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

CWayne said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn 1997???
> ...



That reminds me, time to take my yearly trip to a titty bar..


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

night_son said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...


yeah, not many people can read a map anymore.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

night_son said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...



Did you ever learn how to fold the map back up?

I never did, one time use and crumpled it up and threw it in the back seat


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


I definitely could fold it back up.  Otherwise, the old man would whack me upside the head good and hard.  He had a thing about neat glove compartments.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

CWayne said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Your post reminds me of my grandfather and his cigars, he would just dump the ashtray on the floor board. That's probably why my dad is a neat freak/perfectionist and I turned out like my gramps.


----------



## petro (Nov 3, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> we played stick-ball in the street and built tree houses


We even had pocket knives at school.
The horror.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> we played stick-ball in the street and built tree houses



We had gangs in Los Angeles, but they fought with chains and pipes, they didn't shoot people. Mostly blacks versus Mexicans.


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

This whole thread sort of reminds me of a video I stumbled across months and months ago.  I went and looked and found it.

Somehow, I don't think today's kids would have survived our era.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 3, 2019)

Before we touched the paper money we had earned at work.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 3, 2019)

Youngsters


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

petro said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> ...



Was just at harbor freight,  you can still buy Rambo knifes.. $8 bucks..


I wonder what happened to mine, never did use the matches


----------



## petro (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thread....considering the behavior modeling the current occupant of the WH is doing.
> ...


They can't help themselves.

So far though the TDS epidemic hasn't invaded the Gardening/Landscaping pages yet.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 3, 2019)

We had the best of everything.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



We used to call that generation Hippies

They were reviled by their elders


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> we played stick-ball in the street and built tree houses


And made our own stilts out of 2x2s,played army, smear the queer, shot off real fireworks, waded through creeks, rode our banana bikes everywhere, and..........


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> ...



Tackle football without gear
Hockey on a nearby pond


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I can still remember my strict cuneiform teacher who would rap our knuckles with a chariot whip if we ruined a perfectly good tablet.



did you chew on  your stylus


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> ...



the banana bike was an INNOVATION in my mid-teens


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...



That was 10 years before 'hippies', back during the time of Beatniks


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2019)

All that occured when I was growing up in the 90’s as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Richie Cunningham


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


I remember in junior high school playing flag football for the first time. I said "What is this bullshit?"


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


I had a sweet 5 speed. I never did figure out how to have my girlfriend ride with me without crashing.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Youngsters


I still call food OOL and sometimes refer to sex as ZUG ZUG


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thread....considering the behavior modeling the current occupant of the WH is doing.
> ...


Do you disagree with the irony here?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Beatniks...who snapped their fingers instead of clapping with applause. LOL
I remember them well, but by the time I came of age..it was Haight Ashbury hippies.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




irony?

Still trying to bring Politics into the Lounge?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Joanie loves chachi how cute..


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Riding my bike everywhere..even at night. Ma used a whistle to call us home to eat. IF we were close enough to hear it, which usually we weren't.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



I still do all those things.  

Especially the spanking.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Riding my bike everywhere..even at night. Ma used a whistle to call us home to eat. IF we were close enough to hear it, which usually we weren't.


And the cops were always so cool to us kids.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



We suggest you change your lady rag or something and lighten up


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Homeless people were rare..or never seen. Hobo's dominated the rails and that was mostly by choice.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Better yet...just STOP. We need an escape place and this is it. Take it somewhere else.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

1952 prices

House: $7,750
Average income: $3,515
Ford car: $1526-$2384
Milk: $.96
Gas: $.20
Bread $.16
Postage stamp: $.03
Hen Turkeys: $ .53 lb
Pkg of 6 Bran muffins $.21
1 lb pkg of M&M’s candies: $.59
Gillette Blue Blades, pkg of 10: $ .49
At Sears – – –
Ladies Corduroy Jackets: $4.99
Cotton knit blouses: $1.98
Men’s Rayon Sport Shirts: $3.66
Men’s cotton flannel shirt: $1.79
Red “Radio Flyer” wagon: $8.75
Westinghouse Open-Handle steam iron: $19.95
Men’s T-shirts and briefs – – –
T-shirts, 2 for $.59
Briefs, each : $.59


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Riding my bike everywhere..even at night. Ma used a whistle to call us home to eat. IF we were close enough to hear it, which usually we weren't.
> ...




I remember one time running into a restaurant seeing Tony's cop car out front ( yeah we knew all the local cops) and found Tony hitting on a waitress.. I yelled hey Tony a huge fight out back, he is like " just kid stuff?" 

I am like nope 50 of them, he followed me and seen it , he is like "shit ".

Called for back up..

He seen me a month or so later with Armandos girlfriend in her car..

He is like bill..what the hell?

Great story's. Great memories


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 3, 2019)

Why did they stop showing cartoons on Saturday mornings?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I can still remember my strict cuneiform teacher who would rap our knuckles with a chariot whip if we ruined a perfectly good tablet.
> ...


Not only that, but when very young, I used to eat the clay.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > there were no gangs and drive-by shootings when we were kids
> ...


Mud clod fights. Used to have buckets of water handy so we could roll up clods and smack the neighbor kids. No calling the law. No law suits because one had a rock in it and bonked a head. Just one big mess of mud everywhere


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




And played with mercury


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Why did they stop showing cartoons on Saturday mornings?


Because Sesame' St took over. I hated that and all those new cartoons so them not showing Sat morning was no biggie for me anymore. I still had my bike. And buckets of dirts and water.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



I was never spanked... They beat the snot out of me, so maybe I was the era before that Liberal way of raising a kid ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...




You remind me of my childhood friend pam( she grew big and fast) we used to have so many pool parties,  going to the zoo's, the parks around Illinois...

She lived on a court so you knew what that meant we could block it off..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...



I got my ass kicked when I got knackered on for taking brass knuckles to an AWANA club meeting to beat up this kid.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

bodecea said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your the one talking Trump..

Trump who?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



When I grew up you just did not get smacked by mom, but also dad, grandma and grandpa and sometimes the neighbors would plant a foot there...

Yeah, growing up today is brutal compared to what we had to endure!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



We always played tackle
Don’t remember anyone getting hurt. Remember three or four kids climbing on trying to tackle the big fat kid


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I remember if a kid acted up in public, everyone there expected to see the kid get smacked. If you didn’t, you were a bad parent

Now, they call the cops


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?


Fun times.... minus the spankings. lol

I had a fun and interesting childhood.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I remember the girls throwing us up in the air with there legs.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 3, 2019)

fncceo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...


Save us from your sexual dalliances


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Funny story, a friend of mine told me his daughter was so naughty and mouthy and would tell him she would call CPS on him if he spanked her...

I told him a story about another friend that took his boy back to the Philippines and beat the kid ...

The next time the girl pulled her stunt my friend asked her if she wanted to see Lola ( grandma ) in the Philippines and she said yes...

I told the kid enjoy the beating and she looked at her dad and funny thing she never got mouthy again...


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh man there was a kid who was older than us he was so strong it hurt to tackle him. It always took 2 or 3 of us. I think he ended up being a stud for his high school, that guy was made out of rock!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Alayna...


My stepdaughter..

I tried everything with that girl, amusement parks, go cart racing,  teaching her..

The one thing that helped,  was no more of her bullshit..

And said one day you want to be bad I can be worse.

And dropped her off at my mom's for a few days..

She loved me then..


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Nice.  It didn't start out as tackle football, but we played streetball and it always ended up as tackle.  I broke my nose playing street football.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Rocks crumple.

A kid like that of my childhood..died a few years ago.

His name was Mike ..brain anaorhism or some weird disease


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, I grew up with a Polish-Jew Aunt that was married to a Scotsman...

Yeah, so when I hear a snot nose brat tell me their life is rough because mom or dad made them do the dishes, well it conjures up memories of digging the garden patch, mowing the law, washing dishes and sometimes cooking because you had to or else that foot found your behind...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 3, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I did,
> 
> How about you?



All of the above with this caveat.  I was never spanked, and when I turned 7 I gave up the cap guns for the baseball bat.  That was the year when I played CYO Softball beginning at age 7.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I did,
> ...



I posted this before my greatest performance on the baseball field, I went down in right field to tie my shoe
. I stood up and a baseball was coming right at me , caught it and won the game..

Like it matters now.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Funny story....

I once brought a girl home (my parents house) after meeting her at a local park. As we were leaving the next morning, my mom asked if we wanted breakfast....
Mom: oh..hi. Would you two like some breakfast?
Me: uhh..no thanks. I have to take her home.

When I returned...
Mom: who was that?
Me: ( realizing I didn’t know her name) I don’t know.
Mom: What!??
Dad is laughing at this point.
Me: don’t worry mom... she doesn’t know my name either. 

Despite the occasional spankings while growing up, my parents were pretty cool.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 3, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Who said anything about sex?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> Funny story....
> 
> I once brought a girl home (my parents house) after meeting her at a local park. As we were leaving the next morning, my mom asked if we wanted breakfast....
> Mom: oh..hi. Would you two like some breakfast?
> ...



The walk of shame


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story....
> ...


It was embarrassing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




Yeah I remember Lucy waking up in her bed with all her stuff animals and she sleeping downstairs..

I woke up to find out where I was and her dad cooking breakfast and she running up to hold my hand. 

I had to get out fast  .

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Jesus I wish I could go back..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

So many stories I have of waking up in strange girls beds..

And they all dry up the older I get


----------



## CWayne (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Jesus I wish I could go back..
> 
> 
> .


Naw.  It never really is quite as good as we remember it.  It is important though because it is the foundation of basis of who we are now.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Damn... that sounds like a nightmare! lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

CWayne said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus I wish I could go back..
> ...




Well that could explain why I am in fucking Idaho..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




Dont even make me tell you where I left this great shirt at..

I still want it back (woke up in some girls bed in depue Illinois)

I took off before she woke up


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

I remember taking a class trip to a shooting range when I was in 5th grade.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Ma beat the crap out of me. I hated her. Last time she smacked me across the face, I smacked her back. I was 18 or so, I think. Told her I was taller and bigger than her now and no longer at her mercy. She never raised a hand to me again.

Meanwhile, I got picked on at school. Dad finally had enough and taught me how to fight. Moved all the furniture in the living room out of the way and said "ok, this is how you do it" and commenced training. In sophomore year..I was no longer picked on. 
Back then..defending yourself was understood. Nowadays...they just kill themselves.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Was that you?? I remember waking up with some guy in my bed. Ah. One night "free love" stands.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Dad loved watching the fights on tv. Black and white then..no color tv. He would ask me which one I was placing a dime bet on to win and I would say the black trunks.

He loved watching The Three Stooges, Red Skelton Hour, Bonanza.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




I wish it was gracie..

You could of taught me a thing or two..

Lol


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Ma beat the crap out of me. I hated her. Last time she smacked me across the face, I smacked her back. I was 18 or so, I think. Told her I was taller and bigger than her now and no longer at her mercy. She never raised a hand to me again.
> 
> Meanwhile, I got picked on at school. Dad finally had enough and taught me how to fight. Moved all the furniture in the living room out of the way and said "ok, this is how you do it" and commenced training. In sophomore year..I was no longer picked on.
> Back then..defending yourself was understood. Nowadays...they just kill themselves.


Learning to fight is something every kid should learn. It’s why I’m now getting paid extra to help security with combative patients at work.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 3, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




And that brings me up to the girl..

( you know who I am talking about,  gracie)

Why I didn't sleep with dawn ..

I did tell you I called her, right? 

I chickened out


----------



## Gracie (Nov 3, 2019)

Sometimes the past should stay the past, Bear. Keep the fun memories, though.


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Sometimes the past should stay the past, Bear. Keep the fun memories, though.


Fond memories should be passed down. Just saying.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 4, 2019)

Gracie said:


> 1952 prices
> 
> House: $7,750
> Average income: $3,515
> ...


Multiply by 40. SSDD
Same shit, different decade


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

Growing up the 60-70s  I recall everything, most of my youth I played football out with other council estate lads, no girls, they were kept in the house or their parents let them out of the house where they could see them from a house window.
Fighting with other estate lads from a different estate was our 2nd priority other than football.

Being a boy on a council estate you had to know where your place was in the gang, a pecking order, so fighting was common place.

On an evening the gang would saunter down to the edge of our estate for a boys club, snooker, table tennis, 5-a side football... and prayer meeting.

As we got older the fighting petered out as we were filling out and by then you were either hard or not, and everybody knew it and your place.


----------

